# I want the show recorded when I want the show recorded



## sspotts (Apr 11, 2008)

I know it's on their survey asking which features we want the most, but why is it taking so long to let us record a season pass at a specific date/time when there are multiple showings? Many shows we watch come on at 1am or later, so we don't want to waste the 9pm or 10pm time slot on them.

Another one that drives me nuts - if I schedule a new show, and there are conflicts, how about some logic that figures out if one of the shows is playing at another time and push that ones recording time to the other slot? Make it an option - "Smart Conflict Handling."


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

sspotts said:


> I know it's on their survey asking which features we want the most, but why is it taking so long to let us record a season pass at a specific date/time when there are multiple showings? Many shows we watch come on at 1am or later, so we don't want to waste the 9pm or 10pm time slot on them.
> 
> Another one that drives me nuts - if I schedule a new show, and there are conflicts, how about some logic that figures out if one of the shows is playing at another time and push that ones recording time to the other slot? Make it an option - "Smart Conflict Handling."


It already does that. I have a Season Pass for "Rescue Me" set to record first-run only. This conflicted with both first runs of "Deadliest Catch" and something else (Reaper? Fringe?). Tivo was smart enough to record the later showing of "Rescue Me" _after_ I turned off Overlap Protection. I got all 3 "first-runs" of the programming, even though technically "Rescue Me" was a rerun!


----------



## sspotts (Apr 11, 2008)

Whoa - so overlap protection is causing it NOT to do that?


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

Well I agree with one thing you said, and that is the option to record the exact time. Several cable co. boxes I have seen simply give you the option of "record ONLY on Thursdays at 8 pm." or press B to record everything, etc. This would be a real help, as otherwise for many shows I am forced to do a manual recording. The "first run" option often doesn't help, as shows are listed as first run even though they show three times in one day.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Use the priority list Luke...

If a show with multiple showings is set highest it will record the first showing and bump the lower priority shows. If you set a show with only one showing higher, the show with multiple showings will automatically pick the later time.

Based on priority, you get either behavior, your choice. So in the immortal words of tivo-wan Kenobi "Luke, user the priority list"


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Excellent!


----------

